# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Howa M1500 .308 accuracy

## Sasquatch

Hi People,

Trying to get good accuracy out of my rig and haven't had the best results as of lately. Am using commercial ammo, doesn't seem to like the 150 grainers all too much. Shooting about 1.5inch to 2 inches (on average) at 100m. 

Was thinking of moving to a heavier bullet, like 168gr Hornady Match? Any recommendations on what other folks here are using would be much appreciated. What sort of accuracy are you getting etc? I find also once the barrel heats up she's all over as for tight groups. 

And does anyone happen to know the twist rate of the SS .308 Howas?

Regards
Sas

----------


## Pengy

Can't help with twist rate off the top of my head, but mine will shoot  1inch groups at 100 with 150gn  hornady Sst

----------


## JRW87

Are you shooting off a bipod? The fore end is pretty flexible.

----------


## veitnamcam

How many types of ammo have you tried?
Are you shooting off a bipod?
Is it copper fouling?
Have you tried Belmont 130grhp? if it wont shoot that its fucked, will give you 20 dollars for it.

----------


## Happy

+ 1  on the Belmont 130 s mine I sold to @possummatti made really good holes with that In fact it was awesome !

----------


## kokako

> Hi People,
> 
> Trying to get good accuracy out of my rig and haven't had the best results as of lately. Am using commercial ammo, doesn't seem to like the 150 grainers all too much. Shooting about 1.5inch to 2 inches (on average) at 100m. 
> 
> Was thinking of moving to a heavier bullet, like 168gr Hornady Match? Any recommendations on what other folks here are using would be much appreciated. What sort of accuracy are you getting etc? I find also once the barrel heats up she's all over as for tight groups. 
> 
> And does anyone happen to know the twist rate of the SS .308 Howas?
> 
> Regards
> Sas


1 in 10 twist. Did you put the Nikko Sterling in the bin?

----------


## Sasquatch

Tried the Hornady sst 150gr best would of been 1 inch, most where over that. Not shooting with a bi-pod. Shooting of front & rear bags. And i ditched the factory stock for a Bell & Carlson one. Which definitely improved the accuracy that's for sure.

I've heard they're 1/10 twist so thought it might be able to stabilize a heavier bullet for better accuracy over distance. I like my rifles zeroed at 200m but couldn't produce a group better then 2-2.5 inches at that range...

Gave it a good clean the other day, had alot of copper. Used Bore Tech copper remover. So it's spic & span now.

I've tried: Hornady White-tail 150gr, Winchester Super x 150gr sp, Federal 150gr sp, Hornady sst 150gr so far...

Haven't tried Belmont 130grhp yet...

----------


## Sasquatch

> + 1  on the Belmont 130 s mine I sold to @possummatti made really good holes with that In fact it was awesome !


Cool, how did the thin contour barrel handle after a few rounds for you? Mines struggling to finish a box... lol

----------


## Sasquatch

> 1 in 10 twist. Did you put the Nikko Sterling in the bin?


Thanks. Thought it was 1/10

Yup, sure did. Running a Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 EBR-1 MOA/MOA scope

----------


## Happy

> Cool, how did the thin contour barrel handle after a few rounds for you? Mines struggling to finish a box... lol


Yep they get hot. Suppressed is worse but they were never designed for that usage  yours will be awesome when you can figure what it likes  200 Mtrs zero 2 to 2.5 is that bad if consistent for a budget rifle. I know Tikka is better lol.  :Thumbsup: 
 :ORLY:

----------


## Sasquatch

> Yep they get hot. Suppressed is worse but they were never designed for that usage  yours will be awesome when you can figure what it likes  200 Mtrs zero 2 to 2.5 is that bad if consistent for a budget rifle. I know Tikka is better lol.


Yup i'm shooting it suppressed (hardy gen IV) so she's smoking after 10 rounds. Yeah ideally this would be better suited shooting with a bull barrel but this was my "budget" rifle build...

one year & 4k later lol

So what you're saying Happy is that's not bad results for 200m? Either you've had a typo or I've misread sorry.

Haha true about the Tikka!

I can shoot a 50c size group at 200m with mine and I'm dang proud of it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cool, how did the thin contour barrel handle after a few rounds for you? Mines struggling to finish a box... lol


You are expecting to shoot 20 rounds in one go? jeebus I get all precious about my barrel getting hot after 3 !  :Grin: 

Try a full clean and shoot a couple of groups waiting for very cool barrel in between groups and a copper and carbon clean before changing ammo.

----------


## Pengy

If it is a hunting rifle then you only need to be sure of the first couple of shots. 
Unless bombing up on goats etc, but then I would guess you wouldn't have got a 308 for that purpose

----------


## Sasquatch

> You are expecting to shoot 20 rounds in one go? jeebus I get all precious about my barrel getting hot after 3 ! 
> 
> Try a full clean and shoot a couple of groups waiting for very cool barrel in between groups and a copper and carbon clean before changing ammo.


Nah, but it was Easter weekend man so this was the rifle of choice for my range session. I staggered the groups about 5-10mins cool down in between shots but don't think twas enough...

Couldn't find the Belmont ammo you suggested on GC's website but I have some Hornady match 168gr HPBT & Sellier & Bellot match 168gr HPBT to try so I will shoot them how you suggested with cleaning in between. Thank you

I've been a bit lazy cleaning lately... lol

----------


## Happy

> Yup i'm shooting it suppressed (hardy gen IV) so she's smoking after 10 rounds. Yeah ideally this would be better suited shooting with a bull barrel but this was my "budget" rifle build...
> 
> one year & 4k later lol
> 
> So what you're saying Happy is that's not bad results for 200m? Either you've had a typo or I've misread sorry.
> 
> Haha true about the Tikka!
> 
> I can shoot a 50c size group at 200m with mine and I'm dang proud of it



Ha ha how come my 2K Tikka shoots better than my 3.5k sako? Oops did I say that out loud ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ha ha how come my 2K Tikka shoots better than my 3.5k sako? Oops did I say that out loud ?


Operator error  :Psmiley:

----------


## Happy

> Operator error


Damn !

----------


## Toby

Your tikka could shoot a 50c coin at 1000m but its still a tikka

Why spend 4k on a howa? 2inchs at 200m is still a dead rabbit to be fair I wouldnt get too hung up on it myself

----------


## veitnamcam

> Damn !


Bloody close call which was more accurate, the Sako 85 blue walnut 308 with Belmont or barnes handload or interlock handload or the old Tikka 595 and targex 95gr...tho that needed bedding it wouldn't shoot anything prior.

----------


## Sasquatch

> Your tikka could shoot a 50c coin at 1000m but its still a tikka
> 
> Why spend 4k on a howa? 2inchs at 200m is still a dead rabbit to be fair I wouldnt get too hung up on it myself


Haha ease up on the Tikka's Toby they're awesome ;-)

If you had of asked me that a year ago, Yo Sasquatch you wanna spend 4k on a Howa?? I would of been rolling on the ground

But,

Here I am, one year later... lol!

To be honest though, I actually like underdog rifles that out perform top tier ones. It's kind of an addiction really, a sick one at that.

----------


## Pengy

Each to their own, but you could have a Blaser for that sort of money...............................then everyone could laugh at you  :Wink:

----------


## Happy

Like this Tikka 3 or less kgs  with full mag and VX 3  30 mm CD S scope 
Stock has since been "improved"

----------


## Sasquatch

> Each to their own, but you could have a Blaser for that sort of money...............................then everyone could laugh at you


Haha 

It doesn't seem half as bad being that I gradually put money in to this rig over a longer period. Hindsight is a wonderful thing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HOWA308

I have the same model Howa as you, standard stock and Hardy can. Has a 2.5-10 Superslam and shoots hand loads 168 Amax and 165 sst's under an inch @ 100m. Mine shot shit with factory ammo too.

Try rolling your own :-)

----------


## Pengy

> I have the same model Howa as you, standard stock and Hardy can. Has a 2.5-10 Superslam and shoots hand loads 168 Amax and 165 sst's under an inch @ 100m. Mine shot shit with factory ammo too.
> 
> Try rolling your own :-)


I have heard they like the 168, but haven't found any in the shops yet, and cant be arsed doing a police form to buy ammo. Will  have to keep an eye out in my travels

----------


## Sasquatch

> I have the same model Howa as you, standard stock and Hardy can. Has a 2.5-10 Superslam and shoots hand loads 168 Amax and 165 sst's under an inch @ 100m. Mine shot shit with factory ammo too.
> 
> Try rolling your own :-)


That's awesome man once I'm better equipped will look in to getting gear setup to reload. As for now it'll be factory stuff for a wee while yet... :S

Looking forward to shooting the 168gr factory stuff soon so see how that goes.

Here is mine in all it's glory today shooting at my local range

----------


## HOWA308

Reloading gear is cheap, if you go Lee. Cheaper than 40-60 dollars a box of factory ammo that won't shoot.
But like most loaders will tell you that you don't save money in the long run as just shoot heaps more!

----------


## Beavis

I had an old one which shot amazing with a Lapua case full of 2208 and a 168gr A max on top.

----------


## Tahr

> That's awesome man once I'm better equipped will look in to getting gear setup to reload. As for now it'll be factory stuff for a wee while yet... :S
> 
> Looking forward to shooting the 168gr factory stuff soon so see how that goes.
> 
> Here is mine in all it's glory today shooting at my local range
> 
> Attachment 35557Attachment 35558


No wonder it heats up, with that bloody great big mag begging to be emptied.
It makes the rifle look like it's got a hemeroid hanging out of its arse.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Your grouping at 200 yards sounds fine to me. I would doubt you will do much better without going to hand loads. But I would be pleased to be wrong.

----------


## Sasquatch

> No wonder it heats up, with that bloody great big mag begging to be emptied.
> It makes the rifle look like it's got a hemeroid hanging out of its arse. 
> 
> Your grouping at 200 yards sounds fine to me. I would doubt you will do much better without going to hand loads. But I would be pleased to be wrong.


Haha ouch... Was trying to mimic the look of the M40A5 lol But thank you 

I've noted down from you fella's to let my barrel cool down a bit longer. Will post results at 200m with match ammo when I get around to it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## possummatti

> + 1  on the Belmont 130 s mine I sold to @possummatti made really good holes with that In fact it was awesome !


sure did ,and next in my safe will be your .223  :Thumbsup:  Have you noticed the price of the belmont 130s going up? or am i dreaming

----------


## Happy

> sure did ,and next in my safe will be your .223  Have you noticed the price of the belmont 130s going up? or am i dreaming


No but have not bought any for a while as stocked up a little .

----------


## veitnamcam

> sure did ,and next in my safe will be your .223  Have you noticed the price of the belmont 130s going up? or am i dreaming


Hey there possum, long time no hear on the forum, what ya been up to?

----------


## possummatti

Evening @veitnamcam 
Your correct, haven't been on the forum for too long.
Been flat out recently. working 6 days doing my stainless fab apprenticeship , 2 nights on a nzv8 team.  starting to get out hunting a bit more, brought a decent riffle but unfortunately no first deer to report yet. decided i needed more tips and secret spots so here i am again. :Grin:

----------


## William

I'm surprised it won't group, I have 3 howas, one of which is the same but in 223, shoot el cheapo factory ammo it shoots just over 3/4 moa. Where did you get your carlson stock from btw?

----------


## foxhound

> sure did ,and next in my safe will be your .223  Have you noticed the price of the belmont 130s going up? or am i dreaming


Bought some speer 130s hp off workshopinnovation to load up after reading these posts, Will try them out in my 308wby and a mate going to load up some for his 308Howa. Started at 47g of 2208 and in 0.5 grain increments up to 48g. Be interesting how they bomb up on goats and how they go at the range.

----------


## Sasquatch

> I'm surprised it won't group, I have 3 howas, one of which is the same but in 223, shoot el cheapo factory ammo it shoots just over 3/4 moa. Where did you get your carlson stock from btw?


I'm starting to get better results now. Rifle really likes the S&B 168gr match ammo and the Hornady Match too. Testing was done at 100m in a strong 1/2 value crosswind (not ideal wind for shooting groups) But was rather looking for consistency.

Average group sizes for both was 1MOA, managed a couple of 1/2MOA groups with both match ammo.
Haven't sighted in for 200m yet but will post some results once I've decided what ammo I'll use. Overall really happy with the way the Howa M1500 is shooting now.

I purchased the Bell & Carlson off trade me, quite possibly the fastest sale ever. Came across it for $350.00 guy was after a quick sale and I smacked that buy now INSTANTLY!

I thought the stock may have been a little beat up being so cheap couldn't quite tell from the tm photos but as you can see stock is immaculate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hawkfish

I think Howa's are really under rated. I put mine in the same B&C stock (they are around £300 here in the UK) and mine groups better than my mates T3 lite and Varmint all in the same calibre. A guy at the club has a heavy barreled Howa in a Boyd's stock and it will put rounds through the bull at 600yds all day long.

There is no doubt Tikka's are a great bit of kit, but I just dont like all the plastic bits...

----------


## Josh

+1 for Howas. My 223 has a 4-12 Diamondback, Boyds stock and DPT can, and is consistantly sub MOA. Got a 0.4 and 0.5 at the range a couple of weeks ago.

This is possibly why I impulse bought another one in 6.5x55 yesterday  :Thumbsup:

----------


## deer243

Remmington Corelots 150gr arent bad for a factory ammo in 150gr. Shoots ok in my 308 butprob could do better with handloads. tried some 150 ssts today, shot about the same as the rem just slightly higher

----------

